# Trav-l-cool



## dizzy (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me roughly whats a fair price to ask for a second hand trav-l -cool air conditioning system.[/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Trav-I-Cool Air Con.*

This would depend on how old the unit is but I should thing up to 2yrs old about half what you paid ggetting lees as it gets older.

Keep Rolling


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Air con*

if the price is right I would be interested cheers Ted.


----------

